# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Vullneti i lirë tek fetë

## F_LASKU

Hapa kete teme dhe besoj qe pershtatet me agnosticizmin.Gjeja qe dua te them eshte se me ben pershtypje kjo qe thone fete ne lidhje me vullnetin e lire te njeriut.Fete semitike thone qe Zoti i dine te gjitha dhe para se ta krijoje njeriun ja ka shkruajtur se cfare do ti ndodhi dhe ku do te shkoje ne parajse apo ne ferr.

*Atehere me te drejte lind pyetja a kam faj un qe mekatoj e hyj ne ferr apo eshte Zoti ai qe e shkruajti  dhe un hyj ne ferr i imponuar prej vullnetit tij?*

*Nese me ka krijuar dhe ma ka shkruajtur qe do te hyj ne ferr atehere ku eshte drejtesia hyjnore?Une si krijese nuk mundem me i dale kunder vullnetit tij..*

*i mirepres pergjigjet tuaja.*

me respekt F_LASKU

----------


## realitetiweb

pershendetje.

Pyetja jote eshte me vend.

Zoti na ka dhene vullnet te lire, ne mund te zgjedhim midis se mires dhe se keqes.
Megjithate, Ai e di te ardhmen, sepse eshte i Gjithedijshem. Ai e di se cka NE DO TE BEJME NE TE ARDHMEN, E JO SE CKA AI DO TE NA IMPONOJE.

Valle a mund te thote ndonje njeri me mendje te shendoshe se Zoti ia imponoi p.sh. vrasjen e dikujt? Jo. Mirepo, ajo ngjarje ishte ne Dijen e Perjetshme te Zotit.

----------


## F_LASKU

Realitetiweb, po cfare vullneti te lire me ka dhene Zoti kur ai ma ka shkruajtur qe me pare se ku do shkoj,ne ferre apo parajse?Qe e din eshte pune tjeter qe e ka shkruajtur(pra vullneti i tij) eshte krejt tjeter.

Mua si njeri nuk me ngel asnji fije vullnet i lire nese ai e ka shkrujt qe une do te vras dike,vendimi i tij do shkoje ne vend doemos.Dua s'dua un behem loder e mjere ne duart e tij.Qe me ka krijuar vetem per te me gezuar kur don ai, e per te me hidheruar kur don ai.Pastaj me merr shpirtin e me con atje ku e kishte percaktuar qe para se te me krijonte.

----------


## xfiles

> Realitetiweb, po cfare vullneti te lire me ka dhene Zoti kur ai ma ka shkruajtur qe me pare se ku do shkoj,ne ferre apo parajse?Qe e din eshte pune tjeter qe e ka shkruajtur(pra vullneti i tij) eshte krejt tjeter.
> 
> Mua si njeri nuk me ngel asnji fije vullnet i lire nese ai e ka shkrujt qe une do te vras dike,vendimi i tij do shkoje ne vend doemos.Dua s'dua un behem loder e mjere ne duart e tij.Qe me ka krijuar vetem per te me gezuar kur don ai, e per te me hidheruar kur don ai.Pastaj me merr shpirtin e me con atje ku e kishte percaktuar qe para se te me krijonte.


Ore cun,
po nuk mesove asgje ti per 4 vjet atje ku kemi qene.
Po nejse ky reagim eshte normal.
Po te them ca mendoj une.
Realitetiweb e tha shume mire,
eshte tjeter te thuash qe Zoti e di se ç'do te ndodhe dhe tjeter te thuash qe e imponon.

E vetmja pyetje qe ngelet eshte: Pse me krijoji Zoti ose meqe dihet qe ne kemi pre-ekzistuar perpara se te burgoseshim ne kete bote materiale pse na ka prure ketu. Cili eshte qellimi.
Asgje nuk dihet me saktesi, dhe kjo besoj ka per te ngele nje mister sepse ndoshta shkon pertej te kuptuarit tone.
Por dije qe nese ti beson ne Zot dhe me ha mendja qe po , kete pyetje duhet ta gjesh brenda vetes, se te jesh i sigurte qe nuk ke per ta gjetur nga askush ne kete bote.

----------


## F_LASKU

Po i mesuam ca gjera por ja qe nganjehere edhe ngaterrohemi.Vjen puna qe ngec filli e nuk ec me :pa dhembe:  .Ne fakt nuk e prisja nga ti qe mos me kuptoje se cfare dua te them :sarkastik:  .Ti e din mire ate citatin ku thohet qe shkrimet jane thare e pendat jane ngritur.Pra gjithcka eshte shkruajtur dhe ruhet, para se Zoti te na krijonte.Me te drejte lind pyetja ku eshte vullneti im i lire per te qene besimtar dhe per te hyre ne parajse ose anasjelltas.Nuk kam asnje fije vullnet te lire sepse ai e ka shkruajtur ate qe do me ndodhe.Ajo qe ka shkruajtur eshte thare dhe pendat jane ngritur,ne kuptimin qe nuk ulen me per te bere ndryshime.Tashi me c'te drejte ky Zot me dergon profete dhe libra te shenjte per te me udhezuar,une se besoj sepse ashtu e ka shkruajtur ai qe mos ta besoj e pastaj me kap e me hedh ne ferr?Eshte komedi per te qeshur e per te qare sebashku.

----------


## xfiles

> Po i mesuam ca gjera por ja qe nganjehere edhe ngaterrohemi.Vjen puna qe ngec filli e nuk ec me .Ne fakt nuk e prisja nga ti qe mos me kuptoje se cfare dua te them .Ti e din mire ate citatin ku thohet qe shkrimet jane thare e pendat jane ngritur.Pra gjithcka eshte shkruajtur dhe ruhet, para se Zoti te na krijonte.Me te drejte lind pyetja ku eshte vullneti im i lire per te qene besimtar dhe per te hyre ne parajse ose anasjelltas.Nuk kam asnje fije vullnet te lire sepse ai e ka shkruajtur ate qe do me ndodhe.Ajo qe ka shkruajtur eshte thare dhe pendat jane ngritur,ne kuptimin qe nuk ulen me per te bere ndryshime.Tashi me c'te drejte ky Zot me dergon profete dhe libra te shenjte per te me udhezuar,une se besoj sepse ashtu e ka shkruajtur ai qe mos ta besoj e pastaj me kap e me hedh ne ferr?Eshte komedi per te qeshur e per te qare sebashku.


te kuptoj , te kuptoj mire ,
eshte me te vertete nje pyetje e thelle,
nje here taksambledhesi jone( e kupton vete ti) mu pergjigj keshtu kesaj pyetje.
Siaps tij kjo behej vetem per te na bindur ne se ku do shkojme.
Dhe kjo pergjigje me duket po aq komedi sa e the dhe ti.
Per kete arsye Besoj shume tek ideologjia spiritualiste ose budiste e cila me ka bere ti jap shume pergjigje vetes sime.

Ne fete tona monoteiste ,dy me te medhate dihet, ka shume mister.
Spiritualizmi e shpjegon qarte dhe shume haptaz kete gjendjen tone ne toke me rimisherimin pra shpirtrat jane ne nje permiresim te perjetshem duke u ngritur drejt Zotit qe eshte e mira absolute, e pafundmja absolute.
Per kete ata kalojne ne faza dhe nje nga keto faza ose dimensione eshte bota ku jetojme. Ka dy versione per kete, nje ku thuhet se shpirti ka nje numer te caktuar ciklesh per te provuar jeten ne toke duke u munduar te beje mire per tu liruar nga ndergjegja materiale dhe nese ai e arrin kete brenda cikleve ne dispozicion atehere kalon ne nje bote tjeter per eksperienca te tjera. Ata qe nuk ia arrijne kete brenda cikleve vihen ne gjume te perjetshem(kjo do te thoja se nuk eshte bindese).Versioni tjeter eshte po i njejte me ndryshimin se ciklet jane te pafundme dhe se qellimi i çdo shpirti eshte perfeksionimi i pafund dhe i perjetshem.
Por çdo jete jetohet sikur te ishte e vetmja, per kete shpirti i fshin memoriet e jeteve te kaluara per te jetuar çdo jete sikur te ishte e vetmja.

Dhe nje gje qe duhet theksuar eshte se shpirti nuk ka gjini.
Ne fakt me vjen habi qe ne kur'an thuhet qe njerezit do bejne seks sepse me duket e qarte qe gjinia eshte karakteristike biologjike qe sherben per riprodhim dhe nuk besoj se ne parajse do linden femije te tjere.

Me keqardhje duhet te pranoj se ka mjaft "vrima" llogjike ne librat fetare, por megjithekete une nuk i mohoj sepse besoj se jane menyra per te bindur njerezit te jetojne ne miresi.

Vetem se nuk e kuptoj pse ata "Dijetare Fetare" qe ndihen aq te persosur dhe te drejte ne fete e tyre nuk flasin ne te tilla raste, apo sepse nuk kane ku ti marrin mendimet sepse nuk kane ku te citojne ndonje cope nga librat.
Me siguri pergjigja do jete "Jane fjale blasfeme".

----------


## F_LASKU

Absurditete te medha kane fete.Thone qe Zoti ia ka shkruajtur fatin cdokujt ne nje liber dhe ka caktuar ku do te shkojne.Kush per Parajse e kush per Ferr kjo gje para se ti krijonte njerezit.Ndersa sot e kesaj dite besimtaret pohojne qe Zoti te ka dhene liri me zgjedh.Ku eshte kjo liri?A mundem un si krijese e tij qe te zgjedh dicka tjeter pervecse ate qe me ka caktuar ai?A mundem un te shkoj ne parajse kur ai me ka shkruajtur qe do te shkoj ne Ferr?Normale qe nuk mundet askush te dale kundra vullnetit tij.Atehere ku eshte drejtesia e tij qe para se ti krijonte njerezit ti ndaje nje pjese per ferr dhe nje pjese per parajse?A nuk eshte absurde qe te denoje ata qe nuk e besojne?A nuk po i binden pabesimtaret verberisht asaj qe ka shkruajtur vete i madhi Zot ne qitapin e tij?
Absurde te thuash qe ka Zot,absurde te thuash qe ska gjithashtu.Ky Zot qe prej besimtareve konsiderohet si i meshirshem dhe i drejte pse e ka bere labirint kaq te veshtire rrugen qe te con tek egzistenca e tij.Pse i ka lene ne tym krijesat e veta?Pse i formesoi ne at menyre qe mos te kene mundesi me e gjetur rrugen?Pse i la as ketej as andej?Me c'te drejte mund ti kerkoje llogari nje te verberi kur eshte ai vete qe si ka dhene sy? :uahaha:

----------


## xfiles

Nese Kur'ani dhe Bibla jane libra te Zotit, dmth qe jane shkruajtur nga Zoti, dyshoj se Zoti eshte i drejte, por me shume mendoj se Ato libra nuk jane te Zotit sepse Zoti nuk mund te shkruaj absurditete jo vetem ate qe the ti por edhe te tjera, si dhune, urrejtje etj, kuptohet kjo vlen per te dyja fete, asnje nuk eshte me e mire se tjetra.

Per mua eshte me bindes dhe i llogjikshem versioni spiritualist i te shpjeguarit boten dhe Zotin.

----------


## darwin

ketu

edhe

ketu






> Ato libra nuk jane te Zotit sepse Zoti *nuk mund te shkruaj absurditete* jo vetem ate qe the ti por edhe te tjera, si dhune, urrejtje etj, 
> 
> *kuptohet kjo vlen per te dyja fete, asnje nuk eshte me e mire se tjetra.*



rruga drejt sherimit paska filluar.. jo keq!

----------


## kiniku

...




> Ai e di se cka NE DO TE BEJME NE TE ARDHMEN, E JO SE CKA AI DO TE NA IMPONOJE.



I -- Unë e di se Zoti e ka ditur se do të lind Hitleri dhe e ka ditur se cfarë do të bëjë sepse Zoti është i gjithëdijshem;

II -- Zoti ka mundur ta ndale, mirpo nuk e ka ndalur; dhe

III -- Rrjedhimisht, a është Zoti i plot\gjithë mëshirshem dhe nese është, jam shumë kurreshtar të di se me cfarë do të kompenzoj dhimbjen\lotet e nënës ciles ia ka marrur femiun dhe djegur në krematoriumin Aushwic, burrin ia kanë vrarë para sysh, vajzen dhunuar, vëllaun gjymtuar dhe motren vrare me gaz???

IV -- Kur Zoti shkruan në Big Book-un e tijë ngjarjet që do pasojnë, mendoj se ato rreshta kanë *karakter urdherues* e jo sugjerues\propozues; thjesht, pse ta humb kohen në sugjerime, është e pakuptimtë.

V -- Justifikimi se ishte "dëshira e Zotit" për të ndodhur ndonjë ngjarje; kam frigë se është vëtëm justifkim sepse nese elaborohet secila ngjarje, do të gjejme shkakun i cili është komplet njerzor e jo hyjnor, faji prap do të gjindet njerzor dhe asesi mbinatyror. Pasojat; natyrisht i bartin njerezit.

VI -- Në pytjen se perse Zoti nuk parandalon lindjen e ndonje kreature të vogel e shëmtuar që vije në ketë botë me shenjen dhe atributetet e -666-, zakonisht thuhet se Zoti punon në mënyra misterioze. Fjala, "Misterioze" është më e përaferta për definimin e asaj që nuk e dimë dhe kuptojmë. Më tutje; "Misterioze" është fjalë adekuate sepse mund të mbuloj shumë, e posaqerisht mosdijen tonë enciklopedike, dhe

VII - (Lasku) <<-- *Atehere me te drejte lind pyetja a kam faj un qe mekatoj e hyj ne ferr apo eshte Zoti ai qe e shkruajti dhe un hyj ne ferr i imponuar prej vullnetit tij*-->>


Nga e di ti se Zoti ka shkruar dic?

...

----------


## F_LASKU

Kiniku,un nuk e di ne egziston apo jo Zoti?Prandaj me pelqen te shkruaj ketu tek Agnostet.Por meqe fete thone qe ai e ka shkruajtur ne librin e tij, qe para se te krijonte njerezit, se kush do shkoje ne parajse e kush ne ferr.Atehere e marrim si baze kete dhe arsyetojme.Sepse fete jane qe pretendojne per egzistencen e tij.Fete jane qe i mveshin atributet si i meshirshem dhe i drejte.Ku eshte drejtesia e tij?Te me sjelle ne bote me deshiren e tij.Te me formesoje e te ma shkruaj ne librin  e tij qe para se me me krijuar, qe do te bej pune te keqia e do hyj ne ferr.Pse?Cfare i bera?Faji im eshte qe nuk i besoj fete apo eshte faji i tij,qe e ka shkruajtur keshtu dhe un i bindem se shkruajtures?

----------


## xfiles

> ketu
> 
> edhe
> 
> ketu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mos prit qe te mohoj ekzistencen e forcave mbinatyrore.
Zoti dhe djalli ekzistojne dua apo nuk dua une.

----------


## RULE_partizani

Lasku per ty eshte shume e veshtir per tuiu pergjigjur kesaj pyetje,sepse perderisa sa ti nuk je ende i sgurt nese egiston apo jo zoti nuk ke pse kalon ne kete tem,ti ne rradh te pare beji pyetjen vetes per ekzistencen e Zotit te plotfuqishem pasaj kalo ne kete teme...Po meqe ra fjala per temen,dhe pe;" boja eshte thare dh epenat jane ngritur "per nje qe beson ne zot e di shum mire qe koha eshte krijuar bashke me krijimin e universit,,,dhe perderisa ALLAHU  i gjithdijshem eshte ai qe krijoi gjithcka Ai eshte jasht te perceptuarit e kohes dhe universit ,pra ne krijesat e Allahut nga me e vogla te me e madhja jemi rober te zotit dhe rober te kohes qe ai na ka ven kurse ai eshte jasht asaj,Dhe ai e di se si do veprojm ne she cfar do meritojm ne, perderisa eshte jasht i plotfuqishem mbi kohen qe ai vet e krjoi.Ai e di kete,por nuk na e imponoi kete.Jemi ne qe do zgjedhim per ate qe allahu e di se cdo bejm.Eshte pak e veshtir per mendjen tone per te perceptuar kete gje,poo po te besh nje shembull te thjeshtuar kupthet me lehte...Allahu io plotfuqishem nuk na ka imponuar asgje,boja eshte thare dhe pena eshte ngritur sepse ai e di perpara se ne te veprojm.Kjo eshte e gjitha dhe ketu nuk ka imponim

----------


## buki19

> Kiniku,un nuk e di ne egziston apo jo Zoti?Prandaj me pelqen te shkruaj ketu tek Agnostet.Por meqe fete thone qe ai e ka shkruajtur ne librin e tij, qe para se te krijonte njerezit, se kush do shkoje ne parajse e kush ne ferr.Atehere e marrim si baze kete dhe arsyetojme.Sepse fete jane qe pretendojne per egzistencen e tij.Fete jane qe i mveshin atributet si i meshirshem dhe i drejte.Ku eshte drejtesia e tij?Te me sjelle ne bote me deshiren e tij.Te me formesoje e te ma shkruaj ne librin  e tij qe para se me me krijuar, qe do te bej pune te keqia e do hyj ne ferr.Pse?Cfare i bera?Faji im eshte qe nuk i besoj fete apo eshte faji i tij,qe e ka shkruajtur keshtu dhe un i bindem se shkruajtures?


Kur eshte pyetur Karl Jungu,nxenes i Frojdit,psikolog,a beson ne zot,se ne punimet e tija nuk shprehet ne kete pikpamje,pergjigjet se nuk beson,ai thot besojne
ata qe nuk jan te sigurt ne ekzistencen e Tij, Jungu thot une e di qe ka Zot.
Une personalisht kur shoh nje blete,nje kolibri,nje lule shumengjyrshe,kur jam i vetedishem per ekzistencen time,pra kur mendoj, e dij qe eshte dikush qe me ka krijuar edhe mu edhe ato krijesa te mrekullueshme qe vetekzistojne.
Sa i perkete asaj a do te shkojme ne parajs apo ferr,a eshte shkruar dhe cka eshte shkruar,Zoti ne Kuran thot qe cdo gje eshte e shkruar ne liber qe quhet Lehvi Mahfudh,por ne nuk e dime cka eshte shkruar dhe eshte e kote te mundohemi qe me logjiken tone njerezore te kuptojme  logjiken e Tij,te gjitha ne kete drejtim do te jen vetem spekulime te mendjes tone.Konkretisht ti nuk e din a do te shkon ne parajs apo ferr,mirepo vetem nga ti do te mvaret fati jot,je i privilegjuar qe te bejsh zgjedhjen tende,pikrisht tash dhe cdo cast pas keti momenti mund te marresh vendim a do te behesh besimtar a jo.Dmth. ti nuk e din cka te eshte shkruar,je ne udhe kryq,ke dy mundesi ,te shkon djathtas kah besimi ose majtas kah injorimi.Hapi pare qe do ta bene do ta percakton ate qe te eshte shkruar dhe ky quhet Kaderi i Allahut.Mbaje ne mend, hapi i pare pas vendimit tende eshte zgjedhja jote...vullneti i lire

----------


## iliria e para

> Tashi me c'te drejte ky Zot me dergon profete dhe libra te shenjte per te me udhezuar,une se besoj sepse ashtu e ka shkruajtur ai qe mos ta besoj e pastaj me kap e me hedh ne ferr?Eshte komedi per te qeshur e per te qare sebashku.


Tragjikomedi hyjnore.

----------


## xfiles

buki19,
pse na ka krijuar Zoti?
kur ai nuk ka nevoje per ne pse na ka krijuar?
nese dashuria ishte shkak per krijimin e njeriut pse ai krijoji njerezit te keq?
ai e dinte qe do ndodhte ajo qe po ndodh, me mire te mos na kishte krijuar,
ai ka ne dore te miren e te keqen, ai e krijoji te keqen.

Ti do thuash qe ai po na sprovon,
per ç'arsye po na sprovon? kot? per qejf?
pse?
do thuash qe ne nuk mund ta kuptojme,
atehere te na e thote te verteten qe fshihet pas gjithe ketij teatri madheshtor , me siguri ne do kuptojme sikur te mundohet te na thote te verteten mbi krijimin e botes, pse u krijua bota. PSe duhet qe ne te sprovohemi. Pse duhet te ekzistoje e keqja, e keqa ekzistone sepse e ka krijuar zoti atehere pse duhet te denohen njerezit per diçka qe Zoti ja ka dhuruar.

Vullneti i lire?
bukur fort,
merr nje gomar
lere te eci ne nje rruge me balte dhe thuaji te mos behet pis, po qe se behet atehere denoje.

keshtu jemi edhe ne,
Zoti na ka dhene vullnetin e lire por na ka dhene edhe te miren e te keqen ,
eshte si lojrat, çdo avantazh eshte i shoqeriar me nje disavantazh, zgjidh e merr po deshe.

Ne fund mbase Zoti e ben kete me nje qellim ,e zeme se eshte qellim i mire, pse nuk na e shpjegon?

marrim nje shembull per te vleresuar drejtesine e zotit.
Ne fe thuhet qe nese nje bebe vdes ai shkon ne parajse automatikisht.
nese jeton do perballet me mekatet e jetes dhe po qe se ben mekate do shkoje ne ferr, sa me shume te jetosh aq me shume do mekatosh.
a trajtohen ne menyre te barabarte nga zoti bebja qe vdes dhe ai qe vazhdon te rritet?
Jo sepse ai qe vdiq as qe shkruajti nje germe ne provim dhe mori 10 me yll kurse tjetri qe u mundua dhe e beri provimin ngeli ne klase.

ky eshte nje nga shembujt absurd te drejtesise ne dy fete e medha monoteiste.

----------


## Bani gjk

Xfiles Citim :*pse na ka krijuar Zoti?*
Per te adhurar Zotin, nese thua pse ka nevoj Zoti per adhurim, ateher kur te vdes mundesh ta pysesh nese ti ipet rasti (por sma merr mendja se do te ipet rasti, sepse dot shkosh ne xhehnem, nese vdes me ket bindje heheh)

Xfiles Citim :[*kur ai nuk ka nevoje per ne pse na ka krijuar?*
Pun e Zotit  eshte pse na ka krijuar , ka forc te bej qka te doj, ty as mu nuk te pyt.

Xfiles Citim :[[*nese dashuria ishte shkak per krijimin e njeriut pse ai krijoji njerezit te keq?*
Jo Zoti  nuk i krijoj njerzit e kqi, por njerzt jon te kqi  p.sh  Paramendo te mos kishte egzistu e keqja, nuk do te dinim cila eshte e mira, ose te mos kishte egzistu uji nuk dot kishim ditur se qfar eshte etja etj etj, kto shembuj i ka ber einshtaini jo un hehe

Xfiles Citim: *ai e dinte qe do ndodhte ajo qe po ndodh*, me mire te mos na kishte krijuar

Po e dinte qe dot ndodhin gjith kto, e dinte qe dot kte njerz shum te kqi etj etj, por Zoti  e dinte edhe  se dot ket ndodhina shummmm te mira si p.sh me miljarda njez e adhurojn ne dit etj etj ... 

Citim: me mire te mos na kishte krijuar

E din Zoti a eshte ma mir apo jo, ky eshte mendimi yt personal, per mendimin tim eshte qe shummm me mir qe na ka krijuar.

Citim : *ai ka ne dore te miren e te keqen, ai e krijoji te keqen.*
jo jo as pak nuk eshte e vertet, njeriu vet e krijoj te keqen.

*Citim i do thuash qe ai po na sprovon,per ç'arsye po na sprovon? kot? per qejf?
pse?*
po na sprovon, sepse i keqi dhe i miri per Zotin nuk jan te njejt kapish?, dhe per ket arsy Sprov. Por ndoshta edhe prej qefit, po te them, ben qka te don Zoti  sepse ka fuqi mbi fuqi, ti qe ja ki zili nuk kam qfar te bej heheh!

Citim: *do thuash qe ne nuk mund ta kuptojme,*
Shum e vertet eshte, qy sa mir po e  din (:, e ke kapacitetin e vogel ti ne krahasim me ato te zotit, mos harro se e ke nje dije te kofizuar.

Citim: *atehere te na e thote te verteten qe fshihet pas gjithe ketij teatri madheshtor , me siguri ne do kuptojme sikur te mundohet te na thote te verteten mbi krijimin e botes*, 
Kret te verteten po ta them

Citim: *pse u krijua bota*. 
hahahahah oo Zot far pytje katastrofale hehehe nejse nejse
p.sh Pse Bota eshte e rrumbullakt, psa bora eshte e bardh, pse bari eshte i gjelbert hahahahahah  a din ti te me trregosh ??? Ose mos me trrego hiq se e di qe nuk e din te me trregosh heheh.


Citim: *Pse duhet qe ne te sprovohemi.* 

Te thash nje her, qe  i keqi dhe i miri nuk kan te njejtin vend (mbas vdekjes), mos i ben te njejtat pytje ka 100 her.

Citim: *Pse duhet te ekzistoje e keqja*, 
hahahahah shiko mor veten ooo Djal, a te kam porositur more mos fol pa meduar dy her (per te miren tende) se kret forumin je ka ben per te qesh heheehe

Citim: *e keqa ekzistone sepse e ka krijuar zoti atehere pse duhet te denohen njerezit per diçka qe Zoti ja ka dhuruar.*

More i keq je ti  qe  bon ksi pytje (:, se zoti nuk ka krijuar send te keq, po eshte njeriu qe Ben keq dhe mir, Vullnet i lir.

Citim Xfiles: *Vullneti i lire?*
po po vullnet i lir.

Citim: *bukur fort,*
e di e di qe eshte buker

Citim: *merr nje gomar
lere te eci ne nje rruge me balte dhe thuaji te mos behet pis, po qe se behet atehere denoje.keshtu jemi edhe ne,*
Jo jo per mua mes e ben ket krahasim me gomar,  krahasime beni veti ti me gomar, sepse ka dallim shum njeriu prej gomarit.

Citim: *Zoti na ka dhene vullnetin e lire por na ka dhene edhe te miren e te keqen ,
eshte si lojrat, çdo avantazh eshte i shoqeriar me nje disavantazh, zgjidh e merr po deshe.*
Edhe te miren edhe te keqen me plot deshir dhe me vedije e ben ti dhe un. Nuk eshte as pak loj.
Kshtu qe shkan mjell ki me korr


Citim : *marrim nje shembull per te vleresuar drejtesine e zotit.
Ne fe thuhet qe nese nje bebe vdes ai shkon ne parajse automatikisht.
nese jeton do perballet me mekatet e jetes dhe po qe se ben mekate do shkoje ne ferr, sa me shume te jetosh aq me shume do mekatosh.*

Kush te ka then ty qe sa ma shum te jetosh aq ma teper do mekatosh ???
A mos mundet me qen edhe kjo e mundeshme, qe sa ma shum te jetosh aq ma teper do fitosh (Sevape)? heheh po po pa  tjeter eshte, por e mesove edhe ket gja sod (:!


Citim: a* trajtohen ne menyre te barabarte nga zoti bebja qe vdes dhe ai qe vazhdon te rritet?*
Jo nuk trajtohen, as kush nuk  ka then qe trajtohen, Zoti eshte gjykats shummm me i aft siq mendon ti. Edhe diqka  meso sonte Xfiles:  edhe parajsa edhe ferri jan me grada d.m.th nuk eshte i barabart aj qe ka ber kret jeten mir dhe ka punuar per zotin sikur aj qe ka ber gjysen e jetes mir dhe gjysen e jetes te keqe, kapish?

Citim:* Jo sepse ai qe vdiq as qe shkruajti nje germe ne provim dhe mori 10 me yll kurse tjetri qe u mundua dhe e beri provimin ngeli ne klase.*
Qfar te them ktu, kur ato qe ke then shumica nuk jon te verteta.

Citim: *ky eshte nje nga shembujt absurd te drejtesise ne dy fete e medha monoteiste.*
papa qfar ka zbuluar  ky Xfiles, e mposhti edhe kuranin edhe biblen mbas 2000 vjete heheh.

Tash edhe diqka : Nen nje te kam then nje her se disa gjana kan rregulla dhe aq ma teper islami, ne duhet te ecim me rend A, B, C etj etj ti ende duhesh te mesosh se si duhet te ecim me rend.

Nen Dy: Zotit mos i thuaj AJ apo AJO  sepse nuk eshte gjini as mashkullor as femror dhe as gje qka e paramndon ti.

Dhe nen tre: kur te merr ksi lloj shembuj te lutem shko ne tema homoristike sepse met vertet jan per humor disa fjal qe i ke then ti ktu.

Nje nder emrat e zotit eshte : I Plotfuqishmi. kshtu qe prap po te them Xfiles, ben qka te don i madhi Zot, mundet edhe pa drretsina me be sepse ka forc, por nuk ben KURR.
Po te mesoj edhe diqka per FE Xfiles: Po te trregoj nje ligj te zotit qe e ka len ne tok, e aj ligj quhet vdekja, ty a te pelqen apo nuk te pelqen nuk te pyt kush ty as mu, por thjesht eshte ligj i zotit qe ni dit qare nuk ki pa e zbatu.

Kalofshit mir se i humba 30 min kot e kot, por inshALLAH Zoti nuk me Humb munin.
Nuk eshte per ty Xfiles kjo, as mos merr te me thuash, po po pa tjeter do te shperblen zoti per ket muni qe po e ben, sepse e di qe do te shperblehem hehe shnet.

----------


## Bani gjk

F Lasku un nuk mundem ndrryshte te shpjegoj, perveq qe ta postoj nje pjes te kesaj teme, ti me dukesh njeri qe i shen disa gjana pak me gjersisht dhe per ket arsy mora mundit qe te shpjegoj ket tem.
Aj vllau ( Rual partizan) shum mir e pat  ne nje vend qe tha,  eshte shum e veshtir per nje njeri qe nuk beson zotin 100% te kupton kto gjana, por me gjith ate shpresoj se nuk do behet polemik me ket postimin tim.  Ato qe i kam nenvizuar kan nevoj per nje analiz me te hollsishme ... dhe ju lutem kush don ta kuptoj ket tem le te lexoj me vemendje.

Libri:
Tek e fundit, besimi ynë është se përcaktimi (kadā’) dhe vendimi Hyjnor (kader) janë një nga sekretet e Allahut, dhe nëse dikush mund t’i kuptojë ato siç duhen kuptuar, pa shkuar në asnjërin prej ekstremeve, ai është në të drejtë. Përndryshe, nuk ka nevojë që ai të sforcohet për t’i kuptuar ato ekzaktësisht, sepse atëherë mund të rrëshqasë dhe besimi i tij mund të prishet. Kjo është një nga temat më të vështira në filosofi dhe mund të kuptohet vetëm nga pak syresh.98 *Për këtë arsye, shumë teologë (mutekelimūn) kanë rrëshqitur*. Detyra për të arritur një të kuptuar të kësaj çështjeje është tepër e madhe për kapacitetin e një njeriu të zakonshëm. Për dikë mjafton të besojë në atë në mënyrë të përgjithshme, duke ndjekur thëniet e Imamëve tanë se: ajo është një realitet midis dy ekstremeve, d.m.th._ që nuk ka as detyrim as vullnet absolutisht të lirë_. Gjithsesi, kjo nuk është një çështje në të cilën duhet besuar pas një hulumtimi dhe mendimi të thellë.

Zurāra e pyeti njëherë Imam Sādikun: ‘O prijësi im, çfarë thua për kadā-në dhe kader-in?’ Ai u përgjigj: ‘Unë them se kur t’i mbledhi robërit e Tij në Ditën e Gjykimit, Allahu do t’i pyesë për atë që u ka urdhëruar, e jo për atë që u ka caktuar.” (es-Sadūk, vep. cit., ff. 36-7) 

98 I pyetur njëherë mbi kader-in, Imam ‘Alīu u përgjigj: ‘Është oqean i thellë, mos u zhyt në të.’ Pasi u pyet sërish, Prijësi i Besimtarëve u përgjigj: ‘Është shteg i errët, mos ec mbi të.’ Njeriu pyeti për së treti. Atëherë, Imami i tha: ‘Është sekret i Allahut, mos fol për të.
(es-Sadūk, vep. cit., f. 37; gjithashtu të shihet Nehxh ul-Belāgha, thënia 287).     

d.m.dh që nuk ka as detyrim as vullnet absolutisht të lirë.


Ju Faliminderit Bani_gjk

----------


## xfiles

> Xfiles Citim :[*kur ai nuk ka nevoje per ne pse na ka krijuar?*
> Pun e Zotit  eshte pse na ka krijuar , ka forc te bej qka te doj, ty as mu nuk te pyt.


atehere eshte si ne diktature, ben ça te doje, ketu ke te drejte.




> Kalofshit mir se i humba 30 min kot e kot, por inshALLAH Zoti nuk me Humb munin.
> Nuk eshte per ty Xfiles kjo, as mos merr te me thuash, po po pa tjeter do te shperblen zoti per ket muni qe po e ben, sepse e di qe do te shperblehem hehe shnet.


Shpresoj ta shperblej Zoti mundin qe bere, humbe 30 min per te me thene ato qe perfolen zakonisht ne fe, ato qe degjojme çdo dite.

----------


## Bani gjk

Ehh more i pa aft, po te them lexo, jo me paragjykime por kur te lexon per diqka mundohu me kuptu e jo me gjyku ku sja ke haberin. 

Nejse nejse, se mesim eshte edhe ky per ty, jam 100% i sigurt.

Citim Bani_gjk :*Nuk eshte per ty Xfiles kjo, as mos merr te me thuash*
Citim Xfiles: *Shpresoj ta shperblej Zoti mundin qe bere ...*
Te thash qe kjo nuk eshte per ty, por ja qe nuk ke qfar te thuash tjeter perveq ksaj qe ke then.

Selam (paq)

----------

